# Aion Hydra (Naga Viper)



## caiofilipini (Sep 25, 2020)

I've been meaning to try this one out for a while now and I absolutely love how it sounds and how versatile it is!
Wiring ended up a bit messy because I didn't pay enough attention while soldering the footswitch and I did it on the wrong side of the board, so I had to cross the wires from the opposite sides, NBD though. It was also the first time I tried a colored decal. I'm quite pleased with the build overall.

I used an NOS JAN2N2222 transistor by Motorola. I believe hFE was around 125. Sounds really good! I'll try to post a sound clip when I have some free time.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Sep 25, 2020)

My son (and I) think it looks great!


----------



## caiofilipini (Sep 25, 2020)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> My son (and I) think it looks great!



Haha thank you!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 25, 2020)

Nice work, inside & out.  I wonder why Aion made the board so big.


----------



## caiofilipini (Sep 25, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Nice work, inside & out.  I wonder why Aion made the board so big.



Thanks, Chuck! I was wondering the same thing, and I think it's just because it's easier to mount all 3 pots directly on the board? But yeah, I was really surprised to see such a big board for such a tiny circuit.


----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 9, 2020)

I made a quick video playthrough with this one:


----------



## Robert (Oct 9, 2020)

caiofilipini said:


> I made a quick video playthrough with this one:


I see Friedman and I see Tweed....... you sir, have excellent taste in amps.


----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 9, 2020)

Robert said:


> I see Friedman and I see Tweed....... you sir, have excellent taste in amps.



Ha thank you, sir! It's not a proper Tweed, it's the '65 Princeton Reverb RI Sweetwater exclusive in Tweed. But that'll do, I guess?


----------



## yazooligan (Oct 10, 2020)

Sounds and looks awesome! 

I wonder how it compares to this one... https://rullywow.com/product/serpentboost2/


----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 10, 2020)

yazooligan said:


> Sounds and looks awesome!
> 
> I wonder how it compares to this one... https://rullywow.com/product/serpentboost2/



Thank you!

I didn't know about the Serpent Boost, but after a quick scan of the build docs, I'm pretty sure it's also the Naga Viper. Have you built that one?


----------



## yazooligan (Oct 10, 2020)

caiofilipini said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I didn't know about the Serpent Boost, but after a quick scan of the build docs, I'm pretty sure it's also the Naga Viper. Have you built that one?


It is indeed. I have the board but I haven't populated it yet. They both call for the same components except for the Hydra's 100uF power supply filter cap.


----------



## cooder (Oct 10, 2020)

Excellent build and great soundz! Thanks for demo !


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 11, 2020)

here’s my viper from rully. Made 5 of these cased in 1590a. I used both plastic pn2222 and 2n2222.


----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 11, 2020)

cooder said:


> Excellent build and great soundz! Thanks for demo !



Thank you!


----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 11, 2020)

moonlightpedalbuilds said:


> View attachment 6907
> here’s my viper from rully. Made 5 of these cased in 1590a. I used both plastic pn2222 and 2n2222.



Very cool! How do you like them?


----------



## yazooligan (Oct 11, 2020)

moonlightpedalbuilds said:


> View attachment 6907
> here’s my viper from rully. Made 5 of these cased in 1590a. I used both plastic pn2222 and 2n2222.


Rad as hell.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 12, 2020)

caiofilipini said:


> Very cool! How do you like them?


Replaced my Varioboost


----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 12, 2020)

moonlightpedalbuilds said:


> Replaced my Varioboost



Awesome!


----------



## Dan0h (Oct 18, 2020)

caiofilipini said:


> I made a quick video playthrough with this one:


Wow that sounds great!


----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 18, 2020)

Dan0h said:


> Wow that sounds great!



Thanks! Yeah, I'm super happy with this one.


----------

